#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  API RP 7G Drill Stem Design and Operating Limits, 16th Ed -2009-

## BOUGHELOUM

Deos any one have 


API RP 7G Drill Stem Design and Operating Limits, 16th Ed -2009-See More: API RP 7G Drill Stem Design and Operating Limits, 16th Ed -2009-

----------


## Nabilia

The 16th is 1998
API RP 7G 16th Ed. Aug. 1998 - Recommended Practice for Drill Stem Design and Operating Limits.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

But I have a draft of 7G-2
API RP 7G-2 1st Ed. Apr. 2009 - Recommended Practice for Inspection and Classification of Used Drill Stem Elements - ISO 10407-2;2008 - Draft.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

I went to the API site and found your need, There is an errata, and two addendums to bring you to 2009

7G_Errata_03_27_00.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

7G_e16_Addendum_2-2.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

7G_Add-2.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and an errata for 7G-2
7G_2_10407_2_e1_Errata1.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

thank you very mutch

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Nabilia, have you this book please
"Standard DS-1 Drill Stem Design and Operating Limits volume2"

----------


## Nabilia

> Nabilia, have you this book please
> "Standard DS-1 Drill Stem Design and Operating Limits volume2"



Sorry, I only have the recent "indexes" that were recently posted

----------


## ezat2007

the above download link for rp7g 2009 look like broken plz Nabilia fix it for us .thanx

----------


## Nabilia

> the above download link for rp7g 2009 look like broken plz Nabilia fix it for us .thanx



Try again, they both work for me.

----------


## ezat2007

> the above download link for rp7g 2009 look like broken plz Nabilia fix it for us .thanx



thanks it works with me today

----------


## mkhurram79

> The 16th is 1998
> API RP 7G 16th Ed. Aug. 1998 - Recommended Practice for Drill Stem Design and Operating Limits.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



thanks

----------


## sasht29

Thanks alot Jazakallh Khair

----------


## samiwarraich

Good Contribution Nabilia

----------


## ehsanyou

TNX so much

See More: API RP 7G Drill Stem Design and Operating Limits, 16th Ed -2009-

----------


## ra_junaidi

Please share

API RP 7G (R2015)  -  Recommended Practice for Drill Stem Design and Operation Limits



Thank you

----------


## ra_junaidi

> Please share
> 
> API RP 7G (R2015)  -  Recommended Practice for Drill Stem Design and Operation Limits
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



If possible, please send on rajunaidi@gmail.com

----------


## emadjamshidi1363

thank you so much.

very good :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## carlucido

Dear Marty

Can you share this standard, API 7G R2015, thanks in advance.

Regards

----------


## acier58

> Dear Marty
> 
> Can you share this standard, API 7G R2015, thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards



Here is
API RP 7G 16th Ed.1998 (Reaffirmed 2015) Recommended Practice for Drill Stem Design and Operating Limits

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carlucido

Thanks very much acier58

Regards

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Thank you

----------


## d_kushwah

Can you provide API RP 7G-2 (April 2015)

----------


## goldyminakshi

Can you provide API RP 7G-2 (April 2015)

----------


## goldyminakshi

I got API RP 7G . Thanks for posting

----------

